# Networkmanager and gconf problems[SEMI-SOLVED]

## Phancy Physicist

Well here is my story. Networkmanager stopped working on me. After trying long and hard I have figured out some weird happenings.

When try to start it while logged on my user account i get 

```

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:30980): libnotify-CRITICAL **: notify_get_server_caps: assertion `proxy != NULL' failed

** (nm-applet:30980): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the session bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

** (nm-applet:30980): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:30980): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:30980): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

** (nm-applet:30980): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the session bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

```

strange enough i get the same errors for gvim, gconf-editor, etc.

stranger still if i log in as root none of these problems happen.

I have tried...

```

emerge dbus hal gnome gconf-editor

```

to no avail.

Any ideas?Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Fri Sep 04, 2009 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phancy Physicist

I did some more playing and i realized that the errors also only happen if I

```

su

```

in root and run gvim and gconf-editor

weird  :Question: 

----------

## Phancy Physicist

well downgrading networkmanager fixed that problem. but i still get these errors from gconf.

any ideas about that?

----------

## m4chine

I realize this thread is old, but did you ever find a resolution? I have the same errors today with the gnome-system-tools package. Thanks ...

----------

